# Swedish Championship 2013



## Gunnar (May 30, 2013)

Hi!

Registration has opened for this years swedish championship. It's open for people of all nationalities but of course only swedish citizens can become the swedish champion. 

This year the championship will be held in Gothenburg, and it takes place at September 14-15th. We will have all official events. Only exception is that FMC can't be combined with bigBLD since they will run simultaneously.

Participation fee will be 100SEK, which includes a competition T-shirt. Swedish citizens have to pay on advance, but this is not neccesary for foreigners since it's a bit more complicated for them.

Registration can be done here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SwedishChampionship2013

/Gunnar Krig


----------



## roller (May 30, 2013)

Registered! Was planning a trip to Sweden for my 20th birthday in September, that just made it so much better!


----------



## TP (May 30, 2013)

Woho, I will definitely be going.


----------



## Username (May 30, 2013)

I wish I could come...


----------



## Lid (May 30, 2013)

ABC


----------



## Gunnar (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks to cubecomps you will be able to see live results from the competition here: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=263


----------



## Johan444 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm going to ask random people tomorrow to borrow me a good competition compatible cube. Be prepared. Hide!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 13, 2013)

Gunnar said:


> Thanks to cubecomps you will be able to see live results from the competition here: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=263



Wow, that is at least something. I wish I was there


----------



## AndersB (Sep 13, 2013)

Johan444 said:


> I'm going to ask random people tomorrow to borrow me a good competition compatible cube. Be prepared. Hide!



You can borrow my Huanying or something if you ask me!


----------



## Ollie (Sep 13, 2013)

Joey for 4BLD success!


----------



## Coolster01 (Sep 15, 2013)

Louis NAR feet single wut...


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 15, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Louis NAR feet single wut...



dat 44 mo3...


----------

